# Fort Rock - 7/10



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Got out for a solo ride at the Henderson - Swasey Town Forest in Exeter on Saturday.  I had heard good things and, thanks to some more recommendation from DHS, I decided to do it up.

The area is split into 2 forests: The Oakland Forest and The Henderson.  Henderson is the section known as "Fort Rock".  http://town.exeter.nh.us/conserve/henderson swasey map.pdf for a trail map.

The trail map lays it all out pretty well.  There is adequate signage that corresponds to the map.  From the lot, you climb a small hill and the single track shoots off in three different directions.  I decided to go counter-clockwise and see what was what.

My first impression - man this place is cool.  Some awesome riding. Very tough (for me).  Trails would go from buff and rolling to TIGHT and incredibly rooty.  I would have to ride there a bunch more time to feel comfortable. I do think it is one of the most interesting places I have ever ridden.  

One of the unique things is that there are a lot of stunts/ rock features everywhere you turn.  I hadn't been to a place like this before.  Very unique. In addition, there are a lot of small bridges and other man made things up around. Not sure if it is "destination riding" worthy, but I will definitely be going back.  

My GPS bunked out mid way so I have NO WAY to know how far I went but, my guess is somewhere around 6 or 7. It felt like a lot longer but I was moving a lot slower.

Here are some pics.  My camera is in the shop so my Droid camera had to do:
















Someone clearly rides this log:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool pictures, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like you stayed primarily on the Exeter side yes?

Did you go through the Tunnel under the highway?  I found it cool to run through more from the sound of the cars above and how long and dark it seemed.

I should go for a run there again soon.  Haven't been jogging this year out doors, sticking to the machines at the gym for less wear and tear on the knees.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, I was on a semi- time crunch so I stayed south of 101.  I didn't see the tunnel but I think it was because rather than take the entire yellow loop, I bypassed some of it with a piece or random trail that ended up bringing me around.

Next time I am down I want to check out the Oakland side.  Do you notice a difference in terrain?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2010)

I always started out on the North side of 101 as that's where I drive in from.  I've probably only experienced about 3 miles of the system.  I only like to run so far, so I didn't explore much more than that in fear of having a much longer run due to getting lost. :lol:

The big difference on the North side is the half tree bridges through the swamp.  Very cool, almost feels like you are in the DayGaBa system from Return of the Jedi.  You access those by going left at the first fork maybe a quarter mile in.  This also takes you direct to the tunnel under the highway. 

From the little bit I explored the North side is more jeep trail width in places for the main route, but I did see a lot of secondary loops off it that were more single track and technical.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, that's where the swamp bridge is.  I had seen a video on Youtube and then when riding the south side, you could see the swamp but no bridge.  I think there is a lot on the north side, right?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2010)

it's pretty long.  quarter mile maybe.  I recall running for several minutes on it.


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool! I admire you guys--you have guts! Stuntery/techie stuff scare me too much.


----------

